# Anyone else an offsite TL?



## Coralcreature (Oct 24, 2020)

I’m  pretty new to the offsite TL position, hell im new to offsite in general. I’m just curious of how much is expected of you? Morning shifts we are expected to do a full truck, (sometimes more)of pulls in 2 hours or less. Night shift we normally make 2 trips of full trucks of backstock. Plus all the extras I’m asked to do, bring fixtures, do the audit, pull clearance etc... not to mention I’m getting sent with one other person that has no hustle in their body. Also our schedules aren’t the same, the people that come with usually get off an hour or half hour earlier than me, which means I have to leave earlier. I just feel like I’m failing everyday, especially when I leave and all the backstock isn’t complete. Hoping it gets better, but you know 4 quarter and all, it’ll probably get more stressful. 😩


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 24, 2020)

Offsite it’s pretty easy . I think the expectation for the morning to pull in 2h it’s fair enough. The strategy is how you pull to make it more efficient? Like the priority right now is to pull toys, sprt , bike those are your biggest batches around this time. You can have your other tm to pull All the bulk and one can do the rest. Then the person that pulled the bulk can start wrapping everything and load the truck as you continue to finish the rest of the pulls or vice versa. Also just add your clearance batches to the pull and not on a separate vehicles add it to their department.As for when you work night time q4 will only get busier as to be expected but that is also duoable. What’s your routine. I suggest when you have pallets of repacks you start with those you take a able and start de-trashing everything and laying it on the table or 3 tier and the other person backstock  in 2 hours tops any repacks you might have can and should be done.  The other question since you said you make two trips to get backstock  is how you plan that? I would suggest that you come in take the truck and you backstock for 3anf half hours , then you go and get the backstock before your lunch , come back and stagger your lunch with your other tm . One can continue to backstock while the other is on lunch . You also said a person is schedule earlier to get off than you , why don’t you talk to hr about that or the tm to extend .


----------



## mizl (Oct 24, 2020)

Feeling like you're failing every day is pretty typical in all positions, TM and TL, I've found. I was DBO and worked pretty much alone in a department from February to September last year and found out from that Fall National that my department had the highest comps nationwide - and I left work almost every day feeling like garbage. As SETL I constantly feel like I'm disappointing my team and that I could do so much more but then the district lead came in the other day and complimented my work so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I guess. I take it as a sign that you care about your work, and Target is damn lucky to have people that care that much.


----------

